# Forum Argomenti di discussione Manovre fiscali, legge stabilità e Finanziarie  Fatture emesse da un professionista nel Regime agevolato 2008

## micc52

Con il regime agevolato  le fatture emesse da un professionista devono avere a la ritenuta dacconto?
Grazie

----------


## Fabrizio Gritta

> Con il regime agevolato  le fatture emesse da un professionista devono avere a la ritenuta dacconto?
> Grazie

  Con il nuovo regime dei minimi le fatture di professionisti continueranno ad avere le ritenute d'acconto

----------


## marcopr1972

> Con il nuovo regime dei minimi le fatture di professionisti continueranno ad avere le ritenute d'acconto

  
...perchè l'Agenzia delle entrate IERI SERA al telefono mi ha detto di no? Assolutamente non c'è da applicare la ritenuta... 
A proposito il commercialista, da cui non tornerò, mi ha chiesto: 
600+iva per il regime dei minimi: cioè 720 perchè non potrei scalare i 120 di iva 
900+iva per il regime art.13 
ora visto che per nessuno dei due regimi devo tenere registri, ma solo un rendiconto cronologico, e l'unica differenza è una dichiarazione iva che per me neo professionista riguarderà forse 20 fatture tra entrata e uscita,  mi sembra che, come al solito in Italia c'è la corsa alla speculazione su "quattro chiacchiere" di consulenza... perdonate il mio dente avvelenato...

----------


## alexcasy

> ...perchè l'Agenzia delle entrate IERI SERA al telefono mi ha detto di no? Assolutamente non c'è da applicare la ritenuta... 
> A proposito il commercialista, da cui non tornerò, mi ha chiesto: 
> 600+iva per il regime dei minimi: cioè 720 perchè non potrei scalare i 120 di iva 
> 900+iva per il regime art.13 
> ora visto che per nessuno dei due regimi devo tenere registri, ma solo un rendiconto cronologico, e l'unica differenza è una dichiarazione iva che per me neo professionista riguarderà forse 20 fatture tra entrata e uscita,  mi sembra che, come al solito in Italia c'è la corsa alla speculazione su "quattro chiacchiere" di consulenza... perdonate il mio dente avvelenato...

  benvenuto nella giungla! quel commercialista capisce un tubo e fai bene a non tornarci perchè chiedere 900E per il forfettino mi sembra una pazzia. I 600E del forfettone è forse più ponderato, ma ancora non ci siamo secondo me.
se tu fossi di Torino ti darei un consiglio.....cmq non demordere e chiedi in giro, valutando bene i preventivi (possibilmente scritti). Secondo me la cifra corretta è 400E+iva tutto compreso....ma qui sicuramente qualcuno obbietterà ma pace per lui...

----------


## fabio73

Non capisco perchè cerchiate un commercialista. Per i regimi fiscali da voi citati viste le agevolazioni, potete fare per conto vostro.

----------


## alexcasy

> Non capisco perchè cerchiate un commercialista. Per i regimi fiscali da voi citati viste le agevolazioni, potete fare per conto vostro.

  chiediamo solo che ci venga chiesto il giusto compenso, come del resto facciamo noi con i ns clienti. se il governo ha fatto una cavolata diffondendo notizie false allora dovreste essere voi a protestare e render noto ai contribuenti qual'è la "vera" convenienza o meno di tali regimi. nessuno vuole sminuire la professionalità dell'operato di un commercialista

----------


## marcopr1972

Io farei volentieri da solo... 
La cosa che non ho ancora capito &#232; se aprire la partita iva con art.13 oppure con il regime dei minimi.
Ieri mi &#232; stato detto che non dovrei nemmeno pagare l'Irap (con art.13) perch&#232; l'attivit&#224; di ingegnere che lavora solo ed ha appena cominciato non &#232; assoggetabile ad irap (numerose sentenze dicono cos&#236 :Wink: . Quindi tra 10&#37; e 20% ci sta solo la possibilit&#224; di detrarre i contrib.previdenziali. E' CORRETTO ??? 
Inoltre c'&#232; qualcuno che mi dice come devo fatturare? in uno e nell'altro regime? 
Regime minimi ad altro ing:
onorario: 1000
r.a.:         200 *netto:       800* 
Regime minimi a privato:
onorario: 1000
2% rivalsa  20 *netto:       1020* 
Regime art.13 ad altro ing:
onorario: 1000
iva:         200 *netto:       1200* 
Regime art.13 a privato:
onorario: 1000
2% rivalsa  20
iva           204 *netto:    1224*

----------


## alexcasy

> Io farei volentieri da solo... 
> La cosa che non ho ancora capito è se aprire la partita iva con art.13 oppure con il regime dei minimi.
> Ieri mi è stato detto che non dovrei nemmeno pagare l'Irap (con art.13) perchè l'attività di ingegnere che lavora solo ed ha appena cominciato non è assoggetabile ad irap (numerose sentenze dicono così). Quindi tra 10% e 20% ci sta solo la possibilità di detrarre i contrib.previdenziali. E' CORRETTO ??? 
> Inoltre c'è qualcuno che mi dice come devo fatturare? in uno e nell'altro regime? 
> Regime minimi ad altro ing:
> onorario: 1000
> r.a.:         200 *netto:       800* 
> Regime minimi a privato:
> onorario: 1000
> ...

  i tuoi esempi sono corretti a mio parere (io sono geometra). se dovessi scegliere io chiederei il forfettino 10%....ricorda che se fatturi SOLO a ing e arch il CNPAIA non lo metti in fattura. per altri professionisti (geo, periti ecc) devi chiederlo!

----------


## Ornella P.

Mi sia permessa una osservazione. 
Leggo che per alexcasy l'importo di 400 euro tutto compreso sia un importo giusto; questa stessa persona scrive che "nessuno vuole sminuire la professionalità dell'operato del commercialista". E, in ogni caso, se qualcuno non è d'accordo, dice lui, "pace per lui": come a dire "su quello che ho detto non c'è dubbio che sia così" 
marcopr72 d'altronde sembra essere sulla stessa lunghezza d'onda .... "miu piacerebbe fare da solo" ... si, infatti sta qui a chiedere (a dei commercialsti) come si fa a fatturare ... 
... ma io dico ....
nel vostro mestiere qualcuno si permette di dirvi che chiedete "troppo" ? Vi si può dire che siete cari, ma nessuno vi dirà mai che "è troppo"!! 
Vi rendete conto di quanto siano offensive e svilenti per un commercialista le cose che dite ?
E vi rendete conto che non sapete cosa c'è dietro il suo lavoro ? 
E perchè nessuno fiata quando va dall'avvocato, o da un medico ? 
Se ritenete che sia tutto facile, perchè non la curate da soli la vostra contabilità ? E se poi doveste sbagliare qualcosa, e pagare le saznioni, beh, allora sì, "pace per voi"!! 
Io non mi permetto mai di sindacare le tariffe di questo o di quello .... mi farebbe piacere che nessuno si permettesse di dire che quelle del commercialista sono "troppo" esose. 
In bocca al lupo per la vostra attività.

----------


## alexcasy

> Mi sia permessa una osservazione. 
> Leggo che per alexcasy l'importo di 400 euro tutto compreso sia un importo giusto; questa stessa persona scrive che "nessuno vuole sminuire la professionalità dell'operato del commercialista". E, in ogni caso, se qualcuno non è d'accordo, dice lui, "pace per lui": come a dire "su quello che ho detto non c'è dubbio che sia così" 
> marcopr72 d'altronde sembra essere sulla stessa lunghezza d'onda .... "miu piacerebbe fare da solo" ... si, infatti sta qui a chiedere (a dei commercialsti) come si fa a fatturare ... 
> ... ma io dico ....
> nel vostro mestiere qualcuno si permette di dirvi che chiedete "troppo" ? Vi si può dire che siete cari, ma nessuno vi dirà mai che "è troppo"!! 
> Vi rendete conto di quanto siano offensive e svilenti per un commercialista le cose che dite ?
> E vi rendete conto che non sapete cosa c'è dietro il suo lavoro ? 
> E perchè nessuno fiata quando va dall'avvocato, o da un medico ? 
> Se ritenete che sia tutto facile, perchè non la curate da soli la vostra contabilità ? E se poi doveste sbagliare qualcosa, e pagare le saznioni, beh, allora sì, "pace per voi"!! 
> ...

  Forse ho usato toni forti ma lei assicuro che nel mio campo (edilizia) ogni giorni i committenti (privati e non) utilizzano l'espressione "è troppo" in merito alle note professionali da noi richieste (io non ho mai usato il tariffario, MAI). Cito un campo su tutti: la sicurezza nei cantieri. Non esiste, e ripeto, NON ESISTE nessun committente che voglia spendere il giusto per le ns prestazioni professionali e SOPRATTUTTO gli adempimenti previsti a carico delle imprese per rendere un cantiere idoneo alle leggi vigenti. I risultati si sentono nei telegiornali tutte le sere oramai.
In merito al fatto che si chiede in questo forum delle informazioni ritengo che essendo pubblico io e altri utenti ne abbiamo tutto il diritto. Del resto esistono forum dedicati alla mia professione dove sovente degli utenti "ignoranti" in materia chiedono informazioni e consigli e chi può o ne è a conoscenza risponde. Anche e soprattutto per quanto riguarda parcelle pagate o note proforma a loro parere errate. E sovente ci rendiamo conto che alcuni "professionisti" approfittano di persone poco inclini alla contrattazione o semplicemente non propense a discutere con il tecnico.
Beh, poi che si vada dall'avvocato o dal medico e non si discuta questo è una sua opinione. Mi viene da citare un altra categoria che è quella dei notai ma lasciamo stare...
Le faccio anche io i miei auguri di in bocca al lupo per la Sua attività.

----------


## giulia_mor

Ornella permetti(a) tu(lei) un'osservazione.
Io sono giovane, sono architetto, inizio ora la professione -non ancora come progettista- ho dei clienti che sono altre persone giovani, associazioni, amici.
Molte volte mi faccio pagare anche cercando di capire chi ho davanti e cosa si può permettere, per cercare una collaborazione anche in futuro piuttosto che chiedere una cifra in modo irremovibile e poi perdere tutti i lavori.  
La scorsa settimana mi sono informata per aprire partita iva con il regime dei minimi (quindi con una contabilità semplificata)
Qualcuno ha avuto il coraggio di chiedermi 1200euro+IVA 
non sto scherzando 1200euro. 
posso dire che è troppo o come suggerisci/e che è caro?
non voglio sminuire il lavoro dei commercialisti, perchè anch'io mi arrabbio quando qualcuno dice "a che servono gli architetti a tirare su quattro muri sono capaci tutti"
ma uno non è che siccome è un professionista ha il sapere esclusivo in tasca
e lo rivende a peso d'oro ai poveri ignoranti 
per fortuna esistono anche forum come questo in cui ci si può confrontare, fermo restando che la professionalità e l'esperienza non si acquisiscono leggendo 2 paginette di internet a sera! 
scusate lo sfogo!

----------


## Ornella P.

Bene, se dunque anche nel suo campo utilizzano questi termini, le cose sono due :
- se lei ci rimane male, allora significa che qui ha detto qualcosa di eccessivo;
- se non ci rimane male, signmifica che è cosciente di chiedere troppo. 
Io ovviamente sono sicura che anche lei ci rimane male, quindi ...... 
saluti   

> Forse ho usato toni forti ma lei assicuro che nel mio campo (edilizia) ogni giorni i committenti (privati e non) utilizzano l'espressione "è troppo" in merito alle note professionali da noi richieste (io non ho mai usato il tariffario, MAI). Cito un campo su tutti: la sicurezza nei cantieri. Non esiste, e ripeto, NON ESISTE nessun committente che voglia spendere il giusto per le ns prestazioni professionali e SOPRATTUTTO gli adempimenti previsti a carico delle imprese per rendere un cantiere idoneo alle leggi vigenti. I risultati si sentono nei telegiornali tutte le sere oramai.
> In merito al fatto che si chiede in questo forum delle informazioni ritengo che essendo pubblico io e altri utenti ne abbiamo tutto il diritto. Del resto esistono forum dedicati alla mia professione dove sovente degli utenti "ignoranti" in materia chiedono informazioni e consigli e chi può o ne è a conoscenza risponde. Anche e soprattutto per quanto riguarda parcelle pagate o note proforma a loro parere errate. E sovente ci rendiamo conto che alcuni "professionisti" approfittano di persone poco inclini alla contrattazione o semplicemente non propense a discutere con il tecnico.
> Beh, poi che si vada dall'avvocato o dal medico e non si discuta questo è una sua opinione. Mi viene da citare un altra categoria che è quella dei notai ma lasciamo stare...
> Le faccio anche io i miei auguri di in bocca al lupo per la Sua attività.

----------


## Ornella P.

> La scorsa settimana mi sono informata per aprire partita iva con il regime dei minimi (quindi con una contabilità semplificata)
> Qualcuno ha avuto il coraggio di chiedermi 1200euro+IVA 
> non sto scherzando 1200euro. 
> posso dire che è troppo o come suggerisci/e che è caro?

  Che è troppo non lo può dire, perchè non sa come lavora chi le ha fatto il preventivo. 
Che è caro lo può dire anche se le avesse chiesto 100 euro. 
saluti

----------


## Alex74

> Mi sia permessa una osservazione. 
> Leggo che per alexcasy l'importo di 400 euro tutto compreso sia un importo giusto; questa stessa persona scrive che "nessuno vuole sminuire la professionalità dell'operato del commercialista". E, in ogni caso, se qualcuno non è d'accordo, dice lui, "pace per lui": come a dire "su quello che ho detto non c'è dubbio che sia così" 
> marcopr72 d'altronde sembra essere sulla stessa lunghezza d'onda .... "miu piacerebbe fare da solo" ... si, infatti sta qui a chiedere (a dei commercialsti) come si fa a fatturare ... 
> ... ma io dico ....
> nel vostro mestiere qualcuno si permette di dirvi che chiedete "troppo" ? Vi si può dire che siete cari, ma nessuno vi dirà mai che "è troppo"!! 
> Vi rendete conto di quanto siano offensive e svilenti per un commercialista le cose che dite ?
> E vi rendete conto che non sapete cosa c'è dietro il suo lavoro ? 
> E perchè nessuno fiata quando va dall'avvocato, o da un medico ? 
> Se ritenete che sia tutto facile, perchè non la curate da soli la vostra contabilità ? E se poi doveste sbagliare qualcosa, e pagare le saznioni, beh, allora sì, "pace per voi"!! 
> ...

  Quoto in pieno e torno a lavorare/studiare  (eh si noi studiamo fino a sera tardi per darvi quelle "quattro chiacchiere di consulenza" )

----------


## marcopr1972

> Quoto in pieno e torno a lavorare/studiare  (eh si noi studiamo fino a sera tardi per darvi quelle "quattro chiacchiere di consulenza" )

  Nessuno sminuisce il lavoro di nessuno... Se qualcuno ha istituito questo forum, evidentemente lo ha fato con un intento di facilitare il lavoro degli altri colleghi e dei loro clienti. Se foste tutti cinicamente legati alla parcella non esiterebbe il forum. Inoltre ne esistono di altri, forse meno completi, segno che ci sono molti ragionieri e dottori che hanno questa passione.
Il confronto evidentemente è necessario proprio perchè la normativa è carente, o forse la normativa è carente per dar lavoro a voi commercialisti...
A me l'altro giorno all'agenzia delle entrate mi han detto di rivolgermi ad un commercialista per darmi una risposta...
E' come se uno va in ospedale e gli viene risposto di rivolgersi al medico privato: allora è giusto non pagare più le tasse e pagare il medico privato e il commercialista... 
Saluti.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Se qualcuno ha istituito questo forum, ...........

  
Ecco perchè mi fischiavano le orecchie .....  :Big Grin: 
Debbo intervenire.
Gentile marcopr1972, devo mio malgrado ripetere un concetto che ho espresso più di una volta su questo stesso forum.
Il forum del Commercialista Telematico non è nato per rispondere ai quesiti di tutti gli utenti che ci seguono affettuosamente, ma solo ed esclusivamente come luogo in cui commentare gli articoli che vengono pubblicati sul sito (a proposito, lei è uno dei nostri abbonmati, vero?), e dove fare proposte di tipo fiscale (si veda la discussione sul progetto di riforma del processo tributario, scritta dal "nostro" avv. Villani). *Questo è l'unico obiettivo del forum*
Il resto, tra cui le risposte ai quesiti, è un più che chi passa il tempo su questo forum (speedy, larocca, Mauri, Contabile, e tanti altri ragazzi che ci onorano della loro amicizia) fa per mera passione. 
In sostanza, il forum viene in aiuto anche ai quesiti, anche se non dovrebbe farlo. Con tutto quello che ne consegue, dunque. 
buona giornata 
danilo

----------


## fabio73

Sono d'accordo anch'io con la Gentile collega Ornella e vorrei far osservare ad ALEXCASI che probabilmente si trarrebbe maggior vantaggio dal forum se si ponessero quesiti o esponessero dubbi senza polemizzare o peggio dispensare consigli non avendo la necessaria competenza.
Auguro a tutti buon lavoro

----------


## Niccolò

Non ti curar di loro ma guarda e passa.....  :Cool:

----------


## vincenzo0

E purtroppo, per autentica mancanza di tempo, anche io non ho più potuto rispondere ai quesiti gratuiti posti sul forum.
In passato, credo di avere adempiuto al mio "dovere"/passione.
Adesso, invece, riesco solo a leggere qualche filone del forum senza avere materialmente il tempo di intervenire.
Anche io ringrazio tutti i colleghi che intervengono, con spirito di liberalità, tra tutti mi ricordo il fantastico Speedy.
Un elogio a Tutti.
Vincenzo

----------


## alexcasy

> Non ti curar di loro ma guarda e passa.....

  
beh, complimenti per la finezza comunque.
arrivederci

----------


## giulia_mor

se un commercialista deve aprirsi una finestra nel proprio studio, prima di comprare il mobile da metterci sotto cerca di capire l'altezza della finestra
se non lo sa perchè non è la sua professione, legge il regolamento edilizio, se non trova niente chiede ad amici, se non lo sanno neanche loro grazie alla libera circolazione di informazioni che ci sono nel web  cerca di recuperare informazioni, fermo restando che il progetto di modifica se lo farà fare da un architetto
io non mi sento sminuita nella mia professione da questo
non voglio accusare nessuno, e in questo forum sono ospite, per cui non mi permetto di andare in casa altrui a criticare chi mi ospita, ma non capisco la necessità di difendere una categoria a priori, dal basso della mia poca esperienza ho potuto vedere che tutti i professionisti -seri e competenti- studiano, leggono, si aggiornano sacrificando serate, feste e vacanze, e purtroppo la vita privata e i suoi affetti, nessuna categoria più di un'altra 
mi permetto di occupare altro spazio e tempo solo perchè ho partecipato alla discussione, dove, ho letto solo ora, non è il luogo per farlo, quindi me ne scuso e chiudo qui 
infine ringrazio ornella che mi ha insegnato una differenza sottile, dirò caro la prossima volta, ma purtroppo non potrò fare a meno nel dirlo di pensare alla (mancata) vacanza che si sarebbe fatto il mio (mancato) commercialista chiedendo troppo a una giovane inesperta (e mancata) cliente. 
un saluto
giulia

----------


## swami

> ... studiano, leggono, si aggiornano sacrificando serate, feste e vacanze, e purtroppo la vita privata e i suoi affetti ...

  ... poi c sono quelli che in studio hanno il praticante nn pagato e 2 impiegate a cui danno 800€ netti al mese ... e fanno tariffe stracce ... oppure hanno centinaia d clienti che nn sanno nemmeno che faccia abbiano xch&#232; li hanno incontrati una volta 5 anni fa visto che fanno tutto i collaboratori di studio ... nn &#232; detto che 400 euro o 600 o 1.200 siano sempre troppi o troppo pochi ... un cappotto &#232; un cappotto ma se voglio un cappotto d D&G &#232; perch&#232; lo voglio, mi serve e posso permettermelo ... se nn posso pagare vado a farmi fare i conti da quello che costa meno senza pretendere nulla oltre il "minimo sindacale" ... e per chi nn lo sapesse ... io sono sono una semplice operativa, sulla targa nn c'&#232; il mio cognome ... ma so cosa comporta questo lavoro  :Cool:  
e con questo voglio dire semplicemente che fare inserimento dati son capaci tutti, studiare una situazione per valutare il da farsi ... nn &#232; da tutti ... &#232; l&#236; la differenza tra un professionista ed un altro, se nn lo si fa un ragioniere di settant'anni che compila l'unico a mano e poi va al front office dell'ADE e per fare questo si fa dare 50 euro ... beh &#232; fin troppo!

----------


## Niccolò

> ... poi c sono quelli che in studio hanno il praticante nn pagato e 2 impiegate a cui danno 800 netti al mese ... e fanno tariffe stracce ... oppure hanno centinaia d clienti che nn sanno nemmeno che faccia abbiano xchè li hanno incontrati una volta 5 anni fa visto che fanno tutto i collaboratori di studio ... nn è detto che 400 euro o 600 o 1.200 siano sempre troppi o troppo pochi ... un cappotto è un cappotto ma se voglio un cappotto d D&G è perchè lo voglio, mi serve e posso permettermelo ... se nn posso pagare vado a farmi fare i conti da quello che costa meno senza pretendere nulla oltre il "minimo sindacale" ... e per chi nn lo sapesse ... io sono sono una semplice operativa, sulla targa nn c'è il mio cognome ... ma so cosa comporta questo lavoro  
> e con questo voglio dire semplicemente che fare inserimento dati son capaci tutti, studiare una situazione per valutare il da farsi ... nn è da tutti ... è lì la differenza tra un professionista ed un altro, se nn lo si fa un ragioniere di settant'anni che compila l'unico a mano e poi va al front office dell'ADE e per fare questo si fa dare 50 euro ... beh è fin troppo!

  
Sottoscrivo ogni singola parola.... e l'immagine del ragioniere settantenne che si mette in coda all'ADE con l'Unico a mano è veramente eccezionale   :Big Grin:

----------


## giulia_mor

rispondo e con questo chiudo davvero perchè altrimenti la discussione diventa interminabile 
se lei deve solamente aprire una finestra in studio (uso ancora quest'esempio perchè la "tocca" meno personalmente) non va da renzo piano, se lei va da renzo piano per sbaglio e lui è un serio professionista non approfitta della sua ignoranza, anche perchè non ne ha bisogno
ripeto che non sto facendo una questione di categoria, ho raccontato un episodio in cui mi sembra evidente che ho incontrato una persona poco onesta
e ne sono proprio sicura perchè a fronte di una, ne ho incontrata un' altra che invece mi ha ricevuta, consigliata, ascoltata gratuitamente e fatto un preventivo di un terzo, e sulla cui professionalità l'intera città in cui vivo darebbe assicurazione.
se entriamo nel caso di stagisti non pagati, segretarie tuttofare che lavorano part-time fino alle sei di sera e quant'altro non parliamo di persone serie, e allora io mi trovo più che d'accordo con lei, visto che stagista/barista di sera lo sono stata fino all'anno scorso e i cappotti DG decisamente non me li potevo permettere! 
davvero,senza polemiche
un saluto
giulia

----------


## Niccolò

> rispondo e con questo chiudo davvero perchè altrimenti la discussione diventa interminabile 
> se lei deve solamente aprire una finestra in studio (uso ancora quest'esempio perchè la "tocca" meno personalmente) non va da renzo piano, se lei va da renzo piano per sbaglio e lui è un serio professionista non approfitta della sua ignoranza, anche perchè non ne ha bisogno
> ripeto che non sto facendo una questione di categoria, ho raccontato un episodio in cui mi sembra evidente che ho incontrato una persona poco onesta
> e ne sono proprio sicura perchè a fronte di una, ne ho incontrata un' altra che invece mi ha ricevuta, consigliata, ascoltata gratuitamente e fatto un preventivo di un terzo, e sulla cui professionalità l'intera città in cui vivo darebbe assicurazione.
> se entriamo nel caso di stagisti non pagati, segretarie tuttofare che lavorano part-time fino alle sei di sera e quant'altro non parliamo di persone serie, e allora io mi trovo più che d'accordo con lei, visto che stagista/barista di sera lo sono stata fino all'anno scorso e i cappotti DG decisamente non me li potevo permettere! 
> davvero,senza polemiche
> un saluto
> giulia

  
Non alimento polemiche perchè se non mi interessa, per la differenza di parcella i motivi possono essere molteplici (c'è chi non si è interessato ai minimi perchè non ha clienti con tali requisiti e non è incentivato ad averne, c'è chi è più lungimirante e preferisce prendere da una giovane cliente una parcella inferiore perchè convinto che avrà margini di crescita e quindi crescerà anche la sua parcella....). Ogni professionista, così come ogni commerciante o lavoratore di ogni categoria, segue una sua politica aziendale, e come ogni settore ci sarà chi chiede di più e offre di più, chi chiede meno e chi offre meno, chi chiede meno perchè ha pochi clienti....
Un conto è parlare di tariffe e parcelle con civiltà, un conto è entrare in un forum a sminuire il lavoro di un'intera categoria, e non mi riferisco a lei ma ad altri che la hanno preceduta in questo post. 
In bocca la lupo per la sua nuova attività, Niccolò  :Smile:

----------


## milco

> Mi sia permessa una osservazione.   
> Se ritenete che sia tutto facile, perchè non la curate da soli la vostra contabilità ? E se poi doveste sbagliare qualcosa, e pagare le saznioni, beh, allora sì, "pace per voi"!!   
> In bocca al lupo per la vostra attività.

  Cara Ornella,
parole sante! In questi giorni in coda all'A.E. mi è capitato di ascoltare alcuni contribuenti "fai da te" che volevano il nuovo regime dei minimi...che chiamavano in 100 modi diversi e fantasiosi... praticamente non sapevano nemmeno come si chiamasse.  :Confused:  Tra loro si scambiavano informazioni dal tenore "fantozziano" che non stò a ripetere.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Per non dire poi che all'A.E. danno notizie frammentarie ed a volte non veritiere (vedi la ritenuta d'acconto per i prof.)....Allora che dire...AUGURI!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Contabile

Ma un qualcuno che ha ricevuto una risposta sul FORUM che gli ha consentito di risolvere un proprio problema ha mai pensato di chiedere quanto doveva per la consulenza?  :Big Grin:  
E poi i commercialisti sono ....."cari".... !!!   :Smile:  
Ci vuole giustamente voglia e spirito di "servizio". 
In gamba Ornella voto per te!

----------


## Ornella P.

> .......... dirò caro la prossima volta, ma purtroppo non potrò fare a meno nel dirlo di pensare alla (mancata) vacanza che si sarebbe fatto il mio (mancato) commercialista chiedendo troppo a una giovane inesperta (e mancata) cliente.

  Una vacanza con i tuoi 400 euro l'anno, ovviamente fatturati ?? 
Scusa, mi dai il numero della tua agenzia di viaggi ?? 
Ciaooooooooooooo  :Big Grin:

----------


## giulia_mor

sarà che non faccio vacanze alle maldive stile boldi-de sica ma un viaggio con 400euro riesco ancora a farlo, l'ultimo è stato meraviglioso e in tunisia
ma forse sono davvero troppo fuori target per questo forum

----------


## Ornella P.

> ......... ma un viaggio con 400euro riesco ancora a farlo,

  Vabbè che non sei commercialista, ma devi sapere che esistono delle cose che si chiamano TASSE  :Big Grin: 
Quindi, se un commercialista fattura 400 euro per la contabilità, la consulenza, e le dichiarazioni dell'anno 2008, se toglie le tasse restano in tasca 200 .... 
Oggi con 200 euro che ci fai ?
Allora meglio gratis, no ??  :Big Grin:  
E dai ....

----------


## gibi1970

> Io farei volentieri da solo...

  Con l'art. 13 &#232; espressamente prevista la figura del _tutor_ dell'AdE, e l'utilizzo del software dell'AdE che ti aiuter&#224; a tenere la contabilit&#224; e a fare la dichiarazione dei redditi.
In pratica per i primi tre anni uno dovrebbe potersi "arrangiare".
Ma ovviamente dipende da quanto uno &#232; pratico, e da quale tutor si ritrova.
Io ce l'ho fatta, ma ho dovuto dedicarci - almeno all'inizio - parecchio tempo.     

> Ieri mi &#232; stato detto che non dovrei nemmeno pagare l'Irap (con art.13) perch&#232; l'attivit&#224; di ingegnere che lavora solo ed ha appena cominciato non &#232; assoggetabile ad irap (numerose sentenze dicono cos&#236. Quindi tra 10&#37; e 20% ci sta solo la possibilit&#224; di detrarre i contrib.previdenziali. E' CORRETTO ???

  Sull'IRAP il discorso &#232; sostenibile, anche se non esiste una esenzione "ufficiale" &#232; quindi si &#232; comunque a rischio contenzioso (con le relative perdite di tempo e di denaro).
I contributi previdenziali si DEDUCONO.
Hai poi dimenticato:
1) Art. 13 dovrai pagare anche l'addizionale regionale / comunale all'IRPEF, non dovuta per i nuovi "minimi".
2) Art. 13 sei soggetto ad altri adempimenti:
- versamento dell'IVA (anche se solo una volta all'anno);
- comunicazione telematica dell'elenco clienti/fornitori;
- compilazione di Parametri / Studi di Settore (con rischio adeguamento, e quindi maggiori imposte).      

> Inoltre c'&#232; qualcuno che mi dice come devo fatturare? in uno e nell'altro regime?

  Gli esempi che hai riportato mi sembrano corretti. 
ciao

----------


## giulia_mor

avevo detto che non avrei risposto ma scusate davvero non ce la faccio 
cosa ci faccio con 200euro????
-quasi una mesnsilità di affittto (ovviamente appartamento diviso in 3)
-1 rata del computer
-quota annuale di iscrizione all'albo
senza contare cose più sceme (sceme?) regalo al mio ragazzo, ai miei genitori, tende per la finestra se le voglio cambiare, 1 manica del cappotto D&G, ecc. 
senza contare che se ipoteticamente ci sono 10 persone a cui si possono spillare 200 euro come acqua fresca non fa più 200 
ma questi discorsi sono del tutto ipotetici e senza senso, io sono andata da un'altra persona, per comodità ho cercato di capire qualcosa in più in un forum (e nessuno mi deve presentare parcelle di consulenza visto che nessuno mi ha risposto se non persone come me che più o meno cercavano di capirne qualcosa nonostante questo grazie a chi offre uno spazio di pubblico dibattito), ho capito che guai a parlar male dei commercialisti e che a ornella 200euro non gli cambiano la vita
a me neanche ma preferisco tenermele  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ornella P.

[QUOTE=giulia_mor;21271]
cosa ci faccio con 200euro????
-quasi una mesnsilità di affittto (ovviamente appartamento diviso in 3)
-1 rata del computer
-quota annuale di iscrizione all'albo
senza contare cose più sceme (sceme?) regalo al mio ragazzo, ai miei genitori, tende per la finestra se le voglio cambiare, 1 manica del cappotto D&G, ecc. 
Dicevo ... che VACANZA ci fai ? (parlavi di vacanza, o no??)    

> senza contare che se ipoteticamente ci sono 10 persone a cui si possono spillare 200 euro come acqua fresca non fa più 200

  come no... e c'è anche il lavoro DECUPLICATO ....... ma questo non importa ... o no??   

> (e nessuno mi deve presentare parcelle di consulenza visto che nessuno mi ha risposto se non persone come me che più o meno cercavano di capirne qualcosa nonostante questo grazie a chi offre uno spazio di pubblico dibattito)

  Non mi risulta che in questo forum ti abbiano risposto SOLO persone come te ....    

> a ornella 200euro non gli cambiano la vita
> a me neanche ma preferisco tenermele

  Si chiama accantonamento per rischi da imposte .....  :Big Grin:

----------


## seta

> _senza contare che se ipoteticamente ci sono 10 persone a cui si possono spillare 200 euro come acqua fresca non fa più 200_

  Mi sembra si stia decisamente esagerando  :Mad:  
Appoggio pienamente quanto affermato da Ornella e da quanti l'hanno finora sostenuta!  
Si continua a sminuire il ns. lavoro e a fare i "conti in tasca" a noi consulenti,  a priori senza sapere il tempo che necessità per elaborare una contabilità o un dichiarativo, non si tiene in considerazione il tempo dedicato agli aggiornamenti professionali, e soprattutto la responsabilità che grava sul ns. lavoro tanto delicato. La professionalità va giustamente "pagata". 
N.B. A completamento di quanto affermato da Ornella bisogna anche tenere conto che dai 200 euro "spillati" bisogna anche togliere i costi di gestione (programmi contabilità e dichiarativi, cancelleria, spese utenze e varie di studio, costi aggiornamenti, spese collaboratori, ecc.). 
Riflettiamo un attimo:  
Certo quello che stanno pubblicizzando in questo periodo circa il nuovo regime dei minimi, a dir di qualcuno "semplificato" e fai da te (il commercialista non serve più :Confused: ) non aiuta a creare un clima sereno. 
Qui si sta facendo una "guerra" ma alla fine sotto sotto non ci sono vincitori:
non ci guadagna il contribuente, ma neanche si arricchisce il consulente!

----------


## Niccolò

> Mi sembra si stia decisamente esagerando  
> Appoggio pienamente quanto affermato da Ornella e da quanti l'hanno finora sostenuta!  
> Si continua a sminuire il ns. lavoro e a fare i "conti in tasca" a noi consulenti,  a priori senza sapere il tempo che necessit&#224; per elaborare una contabilit&#224; o un dichiarativo, non si tiene in considerazione il tempo dedicato agli aggiornamenti professionali, e soprattutto la responsabilit&#224; che grava sul ns. lavoro tanto delicato. La professionalit&#224; va giustamente "pagata". 
> N.B. A completamento di quanto affermato da Ornella bisogna anche tenere conto che dai 200 euro "spillati" bisogna anche togliere i costi di gestione (programmi contabilit&#224; e dichiarativi, cancelleria, spese utenze e varie di studio, costi aggiornamenti, spese collaboratori, ecc.). 
> Riflettiamo un attimo:  
> Certo quello che stanno pubblicizzando in questo periodo circa il nuovo regime dei minimi, a dir di qualcuno "semplificato" e fai da te (il commercialista non serve pi&#249;) non aiuta a creare un clima sereno. 
> Qui si sta facendo una "guerra" ma alla fine sotto sotto non ci sono vincitori:
> non ci guadagna il contribuente, ma neanche si arricchisce il consulente!

  
Il clima non &#232; casuale, &#232; stato voluto istituendo un regime confuso, con vantaggi illusori, con il fascino di azzerare il costo del commercialista. 
Ora chiunque si sente in grado di aprire una partita IVA, farsi fare i conti della serva da uno che diplomato laureato o analfabeta poco importa basta costi poco (&#232; grottesco vedere gente che addirittura fissa la congruit&#224; di una parcella, neanche si fosse a "Okay il prezzo &#232; giusto").
Il problema grosso arriver&#224; tra un anno o due, quando inizieranno i controlli di ADE e Finanza su questi minimi, gente sconosciuta a tutti, sia alle Entrate ma anche al proprio commercialista, priva di un bilancio, di una contabilit&#224;, di libri contabili.... Voglio vedere chi avr&#224; la voglia di difenderli nelle Commissioni, visto che alla fin fine si parla di clienti che pagano poco pi&#249; di una coppia di pensionati a cui tieni Unico e ICI. 
Mi piacerebbe sapere se tutti questi nuovi imprenditori sanno cos'&#232; un onere deducibile, se qualcuno gli ha spiegato cosa sono i familiari a carico, cosa sono e in che misura si pagano e detraggono i contributi INPS, cosa sono i costi inerenti l'attivit&#224; e in che misura sono scaricabili, cos'&#232; una fattura e come si compila.....

----------


## danilo sciuto

Quoto Niccolò. 
Se nelle pagine del giornale un intervistatore parla con Visco dicendo che i commercialisti sono restii a far adottare tale regime, e nella HP del sito dell'agenzia delle entrate c'è tanto di opuscoletto informativo/pubblicitario .... l'intento è uno solo ... mica siamo nati ieri, no? 
Sicuramente lo stato farà cassa con questo provvedimento (nessuno regala l'esclusione dagli studi di settore se non è più che certo di avere un ritorno economico). 
Io sto facendo utilizzare il regime dei minimi solo ai clenti per i quali è netta e incontrovertibile la convenienza (checchè ne dica l'intervistatore, a me fa piacere se i clienti più piccoli possono risparmiare), per gli altri, sono loro stessi a dirmi che "Non se ne parla proprio". La previsione della ritenuta è stato l'ultimo grave errore del Governo. 
saluti    

> Il clima non è casuale, è stato voluto istituendo un regime confuso, con vantaggi illusori, con il fascino di azzerare il costo del commercialista. 
> Ora chiunque si sente in grado di aprire una partita IVA, farsi fare i conti della serva da uno che diplomato laureato o analfabeta poco importa basta costi poco (è grottesco vedere gente che addirittura fissa la congruità di una parcella, neanche si fosse a "Okay il prezzo è giusto").
> Il problema grosso arriverà tra un anno o due, quando inizieranno i controlli di ADE e Finanza su questi minimi, gente sconosciuta a tutti, sia alle Entrate ma anche al proprio commercialista, priva di un bilancio, di una contabilità, di libri contabili.... Voglio vedere chi avrà la voglia di difenderli nelle Commissioni, visto che alla fin fine si parla di clienti che pagano poco più di una coppia di pensionati a cui tieni Unico e ICI. 
> Mi piacerebbe sapere se tutti questi nuovi imprenditori sanno cos'è un onere deducibile, se qualcuno gli ha spiegato cosa sono i familiari a carico, cosa sono e in che misura si pagano e detraggono i contributi INPS, cosa sono i costi inerenti l'attività e in che misura sono scaricabili, cos'è una fattura e come si compila.....

----------


## giulia_mor

siccome la mia risposta è NO a tutte le domande che fa niccolò
cioè non so niente di niente in materia contabile
cerco di informarmi, chiedendo a due commercialisti (è lecito farsi fare 2 preventivi e constatare che uno è nettamente più conveniente dell'altro??), al caf, in un forum pubblico (dicendo che non mi èstato risposto mi riferivo ad un altro post che avevo inserito)
purtroppo non posso andare in giro per strada urlando qualcuno è commercialista e sperando che le persone mi rispondano
questa discussione la stanno alimentando le persone che contunuano a dire NOI commercialisti paghiamo le tasse, NOI abbiamo speese di gestione
ma perchè io non ne ho proprozionali al mio lavoro anche se per ora è poco?
la dichiarazione dei redditi però non è un vezzo come costruirsi o fare lavori in casa (a volte non è un vezzo neanche quello) non posso scegliere se farla o meno, nè quando, per cui mi affido a persone serie preparate e competenti perchè non mi azzardo a fare fantozzi della situazione come quelli che hanno trovato all'agenzia delle entrate
questa difesa a spada tratta mi sembra francamente fuori luogo, anche perchè se vi state difendendo da me che sto riconoscendo la professionalità in chi ce l'ha siamo proprio sulla strada sbagliata...

----------


## Patty76

> siccome la mia risposta &#232; NO a tutte le domande che fa niccol&#242;
> cio&#232; non so niente di niente in materia contabile
> cerco di informarmi, chiedendo a due commercialisti (&#232; lecito farsi fare 2 preventivi e constatare che uno &#232; nettamente pi&#249; conveniente dell'altro??), al caf, in un forum pubblico (dicendo che non mi &#232;stato risposto mi riferivo ad un altro post che avevo inserito)
> purtroppo non posso andare in giro per strada urlando qualcuno &#232; commercialista e sperando che le persone mi rispondano
> questa discussione la stanno alimentando le persone che contunuano a dire NOI commercialisti paghiamo le tasse, NOI abbiamo speese di gestione
> ma perch&#232; io non ne ho proprozionali al mio lavoro anche se per ora &#232; poco?
> la dichiarazione dei redditi per&#242; non &#232; un vezzo come costruirsi o fare lavori in casa (a volte non &#232; un vezzo neanche quello) non posso scegliere se farla o meno, n&#232; quando, per cui mi affido a persone serie preparate e competenti perch&#232; non mi azzardo a fare fantozzi della situazione come quelli che hanno trovato all'agenzia delle entrate
> questa difesa a spada tratta mi sembra francamente fuori luogo, anche perch&#232; se vi state difendendo da me che sto riconoscendo la professionalit&#224; in chi ce l'ha siamo proprio sulla strada sbagliata...

  
Cara Giulia, sei liberissima di farti fare tutti i preventivi che vuoi. Stai pur certa che non ne trovarai mai di uguali. Ognuno valuta a modo suo. Dietro ad un preventivo c'&#232; sempre uno studio, nel senso che nessuno ti spara una cifra senza averci riflettuto su prima. E soprattutto valutato il lavoro che ne consegue. Che, scusami tanto, non si limita alla dichiarazione dei redditi. 
E' vero la dichiarazione non &#232; un vezzo &#232; un obbligo. Forse con questo vorresti dire che i commercialisti hanno i clienti assicurati?
E per quale motivo? Come contribuente puoi decidere benissimo di tenerti la contabilit&#224; da sola, ci sono pure i programmi che mette a disposizione l'agenzia delle entrate! Quindi.... Poi per quanto riguarda il come fare una dichiarazione....bh&#232; quella &#232; tutta un'altra storia!
Come vedi i clienti assicurati non ce li ha propriio nessuno....anzi se devo ristrutturare una casa...nessuno mi permettere di farmelo da sola!!!!

----------


## Niccolò

> siccome la mia risposta &#232; NO a tutte le domande che fa niccol&#242;
> cio&#232; non so niente di niente in materia contabile
> cerco di informarmi, chiedendo a due commercialisti (&#232; lecito farsi fare 2 preventivi e constatare che uno &#232; nettamente pi&#249; conveniente dell'altro??), al caf, in un forum pubblico (dicendo che non mi &#232;stato risposto mi riferivo ad un altro post che avevo inserito)
> purtroppo non posso andare in giro per strada urlando qualcuno &#232; commercialista e sperando che le persone mi rispondano
> questa discussione la stanno alimentando le persone che contunuano a dire NOI commercialisti paghiamo le tasse, NOI abbiamo speese di gestione
> ma perch&#232; io non ne ho proprozionali al mio lavoro anche se per ora &#232; poco?
> la dichiarazione dei redditi per&#242; non &#232; un vezzo come costruirsi o fare lavori in casa (a volte non &#232; un vezzo neanche quello) non posso scegliere se farla o meno, n&#232; quando, per cui mi affido a persone serie preparate e competenti perch&#232; non mi azzardo a fare fantozzi della situazione come quelli che hanno trovato all'agenzia delle entrate
> questa difesa a spada tratta mi sembra francamente fuori luogo, anche perch&#232; se vi state difendendo da me che sto riconoscendo la professionalit&#224; in chi ce l'ha siamo proprio sulla strada sbagliata...

  
Io rispondo per quello che dico io, e se rileggi i post precedenti puoi notare che non mi riferivo a te ma a quanti ti hanno preceduto fissando loro le tariffe di un commercialista e sminuendone l'operato. Non bisiamo neanche chi se l'&#232; presa, perch&#232; la prima pagina del post era degna di una chiusura immediata, quindi da l&#236; &#232; evidente che gli animi di tutti si siano scaldati.
Per i preventivi fai benissimo a scegliere quello pi&#249; consono per le tue esigenze, il consiglio che ti posso dare &#232; che non &#232; detto che il pi&#249; economico sia il migliore.
Non sapendo praticamente niente di te, della tua vita (non &#232; che mi piace farmi i fatti degli altri, ma nella convenienza tra un regime e un altro ci sono aspetti che non credo tu abbia considerato: spese mediche, scolastiche, familiari a carico, immobili posseduti, altri redditi....) &#232; difficile esprimere un consiglio sensato.
Per quanto ho letto anche in un tuo altro post, ti consiglierei di tenere il tuo lavoro a meno che l'azienda dove lavori non ti raddoppi il compenso (io tra un fisso netto di 1.000 € come dipendente e 1.800 € a partita IVA preferirei sempre il primo).
Mi chiedo per&#242;, visto che sei stata da 2 commercialisti, nessuno dei due ti ha spiegato niente di niente?  :Confused:

----------


## Ornella P.

> ....anzi se devo ristrutturare una casa...nessuno mi permettere di farmelo da sola!!!!

  Non sono d'accordo. 
Io la casa me la farei ristrutturare da un professionista, un ingegnere, o un geometra. Tanto che ci vuole ? Quanto mi possono chiedere ? Al massimo, e dico al massimo, 100 euro.   :Big Grin:  
Scherzo, ovviamente, dai!  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Patty76

> Non sono d'accordo. 
> Io la casa me la farei ristrutturare da un professionista, un ingegnere, o un geometra. Tanto che ci vuole ? Quanto mi possono chiedere ? Al massimo, e dico al massimo, 100 euro.   
> Scherzo, ovviamente, dai!

  Appunto....non puoi farlo da sola......  :Wink:

----------


## giulia_mor

> Io rispondo per quello che dico io, e se rileggi i post precedenti puoi notare che non mi riferivo a te ma a quanti ti hanno preceduto fissando loro le tariffe di un commercialista e sminuendone l'operato. Non bisiamo neanche chi se l'è presa, perchè la prima pagina del post era degna di una chiusura immediata, quindi da lì è evidente che gli animi di tutti si siano scaldati.
> Per i preventivi fai benissimo a scegliere quello più consono per le tue esigenze, il consiglio che ti posso dare è che non è detto che il più economico sia il migliore.
> Non sapendo praticamente niente di te, della tua vita (non è che mi piace farmi i fatti degli altri, ma nella convenienza tra un regime e un altro ci sono aspetti che non credo tu abbia considerato: spese mediche, scolastiche, familiari a carico, immobili posseduti, altri redditi....) è difficile esprimere un consiglio sensato.
> Per quanto ho letto anche in un tuo altro post, ti consiglierei di tenere il tuo lavoro a meno che l'azienda dove lavori non ti raddoppi il compenso (io tra un fisso netto di 1.000  come dipendente e 1.800  a partita IVA preferirei sempre il primo).
> Mi chiedo però, visto che sei stata da 2 commercialisti, nessuno dei due ti ha spiegato niente di niente?

  
la storia è un po' lunga, perchè si trascina da 3 mesi, volevo aprire p.i., nel frattempo è stata approvata la finanziaria con il regime dei minimi, e l'azienda ha cambiato 2 volte i termini contrattuali che mi proponeva dicendo ogni volta che mi proponeva un contratto più conveniente in quanto giovane ecc.ecc.ecc. 
fatto sta che per il momento-decisione di questa mattina- ho deciso di non aprirla  
seppelisco l'ascia di guerra, e auguro buon fine settimana a tutti ,che per me sarà di lavoro, ma sono sicuro che non sarò l'unica  :Smile:

----------


## Niccolò

> la storia è un po' lunga, perchè si trascina da 3 mesi, volevo aprire p.i., nel frattempo è stata approvata la finanziaria con il regime dei minimi, e l'azienda ha cambiato 2 volte i termini contrattuali che mi proponeva dicendo ogni volta che mi proponeva un contratto più conveniente in quanto giovane ecc.ecc.ecc. 
> fatto sta che per il momento-decisione di questa mattina- ho deciso di non aprirla  
> seppelisco l'ascia di guerra, e auguro buon fine settimana a tutti ,che per me sarà di lavoro, ma sono sicuro che non sarò l'unica

  
Io invece questo fine settimana me lo prendo libero  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Per chiudere, se hai qualche cliente che ti garantisca un fatturato anche di poche migliaia di euro, ti potrebbe convenire tenerti il tuo lavoro e aprire la partita iva solo per i clienti extra-azienda. Questo è l'unico caso in cui la convenienza al regime dei minimi è certa e dimostrata. 
Ascia sepolta, in bocca al lupo per il lavoro  :Wink:

----------


## Speedy

> Mi sembra si stia decisamente esagerando 
> Appoggio pienamente quanto affermato da Ornella e da quanti l'hanno finora sostenuta!
> Si continua a sminuire il ns. lavoro e a fare i "conti in tasca" a noi consulenti,  a priori senza sapere il tempo che necessità per elaborare una contabilità o un dichiarativo, non si tiene in considerazione il tempo dedicato agli aggiornamenti professionali, e soprattutto la responsabilità che grava sul ns. lavoro tanto delicato. La professionalità va giustamente "pagata".
> N.B. A completamento di quanto affermato da Ornella bisogna anche tenere conto che dai 200 euro "spillati" bisogna anche togliere i costi di gestione (programmi contabilità e dichiarativi, cancelleria, spese utenze e varie di studio, costi aggiornamenti, spese collaboratori, ecc.).
> Riflettiamo un attimo: 
> Certo quello che stanno pubblicizzando in questo periodo circa il nuovo regime dei minimi, a dir di qualcuno "semplificato" e fai da te (il commercialista non serve più) non aiuta a creare un clima sereno.
> Qui si sta facendo una "guerra" ma alla fine sotto sotto non ci sono vincitori:
> non ci guadagna il contribuente, ma neanche si arricchisce il consulente!

  Ho letto con molto interesse la discussione che si è creata su questo argomento e, se mi permettete, aggiungo qualche mia personale considerazione, in adesione a quanto sostenuto da Ornella: 
= innanzi tutto, un vivo ringraziamento a Vincenzo, per le cortesi parole di apprezzamento nei miei confronti (seguo sempre il forum anche se anche io ho un pò rallentato gli interventi per mancanza di tempo) 
= in secondo luogo, un altrettanto vero e sentito ringraziamento agli organizzatori ed ai collaboratori del forum ed in particolare a Danilo Sciuto, che continua ad essere “il trainante” perché totalmente disponibile verso tutti e verso qualsiasi tipo di domanda (anche se gli scopi di questo forum erano inizialmente diversi). Se oggi il sito del Commercialista Telematico ha raggiunto notorietà e riconoscimenti, di qualcuno sarà pure il merito (sia per il forum, sia per le altre pubblicazioni e gli altri interventi) 
= entrando nella discussione, trovo veramente antipatico che qualcuno mi venga a consigliare quale prezzo devo chiedere per una prestazione. Io offro un servizio, dietro al quale esiste una organizzazione da me diretta, mezzi informatici, aggiornamento continuo e quant’altro. Il problema quindi è mal impostato: chi viene nel mio studio infatti chiede prima un preventivo, che volentieri fornisco, per cui sa che i miei servizi costano quella cifra. Poi l’interessato è pienamente libero di accettare o di rivolgersi altrove. Mi rendo conto quindi che, soprattutto per i piccoli contribuenti, la spesa da sostenere può apparire onerosa ma mercanteggiare o (ancora peggio) ridurre il preventivo può far pensare che io ci abbia marciato per cui .. la cifra rimane quella, salvo piccolissime oscillazioni (e viene emessa fattura per l’intero importo) 
= che il nostro lavoro non consista soltanto nel farsi remunerare la prestazione, ma consista anche nell’aiutare gratuitamente sia i colleghi sia gli altri utenti lo dimostra l’assidua partecipazione di alcuni di noi al forum in cui, talvolta, chi interviene sottopone casi personali dando quasi l’impressione che voglia scroccare una consulenza gratuita. E’ per questo che in tali occasioni si consiglia di utilizzare l’apposito settore dei quesiti a pagamento oppure  di sentire il parere diretto di un professista locale. Non si deve scambiare quindi quello che si fa per mera cortesia con un obbligo (trovo indisponente leggere talvolta “risposta urgente” oppure “nessuno risponde ?”). Se poi si vuole affermare che anche tra i commercialisti vi sono mele marce, nulla da obiettare: il problema esiste in tutte le categorie professionali 
= ho sorriso quando ho letto che l’ADE, anziché fornire il parere richiesto, consigliava di rivolgersi ad un commercialista. In passato (abbastanza remoto però) mi è successo di ricevere telefonate di persone indirizzate al mio studio dagli stessi funzionari dell’ADE, che devo in tal caso ringraziare per la fiducia che hanno riposto sulla mia persona (si vive anche di queste gratificazioni professionali) 
= una ultima osservazione sulla professione, rivolta soprattutto ai giovani: non scambiate il lavoro del commercialista con la tenuta delle scritture contabili e l’invio telematico delle distinte di pagamento. Il nostro lavoro è qualcosa di più, è affiancare il cliente nelle scelte e programmazioni future e nell’adeguare la sua struttura alle mutate condizioni di mercato e familiari, è consigliarlo sulle continue novità tributarie, è compilare le dichiarazioni fiscali in maniera corretta tenendo conto delle modifiche legislative, è analizzare le sue risorse finanziarie per prevenire eventuali crisi e così via 
Un saluto a tutti. 
Speedy

----------


## Fabrizio Gritta

> ...perchè l'Agenzia delle entrate IERI SERA al telefono mi ha detto di no? Assolutamente non c'è da applicare la ritenuta... 
> A proposito il commercialista, da cui non tornerò, mi ha chiesto: 
> 600+iva per il regime dei minimi: cioè 720 perchè non potrei scalare i 120 di iva 
> 900+iva per il regime art.13 
> ora visto che per nessuno dei due regimi devo tenere registri, ma solo un rendiconto cronologico, e l'unica differenza è una dichiarazione iva che per me neo professionista riguarderà forse 20 fatture tra entrata e uscita,  mi sembra che, come al solito in Italia c'è la corsa alla speculazione su "quattro chiacchiere" di consulenza... perdonate il mio dente avvelenato...

  Caro marco,
sai quante volte mi hanno detto cose sbagliate!
Specialmente per telefono...
Se sei di Roma fatti sentire che prendiamo un appuntamento.

----------


## Fabrizio Gritta

RITENUTE SI.... RITENUTE NO      
Art. 6. 
                         Imposta sostitutiva 
  1.  Le  ritenute  subite  dai  contribuenti  minimi  si considerano
effettuate  a  titolo  d'acconto  dell'imposta  sostitutiva di cui al
comma  105  della legge. L'eccedenza e' utilizzabile in compensazione
ai sensi dell'art. 17 del decreto legislativo 9 luglio 1997, n. 241.

----------


## swami

> = ho sorriso quando ho letto che lADE, anziché fornire il parere richiesto, consigliava di rivolgersi ad un commercialista.

  ...  da noi è l'ADE che chiama ...  i "ragazzi" ( età media 45  :Big Grin:  ) del front-office nn sanno come comportarsi  :EEK!:  e chiedono a noi  :EEK!:

----------


## gibi1970

> RITENUTE SI.... RITENUTE NO      
> Art. 6. 
>                          Imposta sostitutiva 
>   1.  Le  ritenute  subite  dai  contribuenti  minimi  si considerano
> effettuate  a  titolo  d'acconto  dell'imposta  sostitutiva di cui al
> comma  105  della legge. L'eccedenza e' utilizzabile in compensazione
> ai sensi dell'art. 17 del decreto legislativo 9 luglio 1997, n. 241.

  
...mi sembra che l'interpretazione condivisa sia, nonostante si tratti di un obbrobrio, *RITENUTE SI'*...

----------


## marcopr1972

Sull'IRAP il discorso è sostenibile, anche se non esiste una esenzione "ufficiale" è quindi si è comunque a rischio contenzioso (con le relative perdite di tempo e di denaro). 
I contributi previdenziali si DEDUCONO.
Hai poi dimenticato:
1) Art. 13 dovrai pagare anche l'addizionale regionale / comunale all'IRPEF, non dovuta per i nuovi "minimi".
2) Art. 13 sei soggetto ad altri adempimenti:
- versamento dell'IVA (anche se solo una volta all'anno);
- comunicazione telematica dell'elenco clienti/fornitori;
- compilazione di Parametri / Studi di Settore (con rischio adeguamento, e quindi maggiori imposte).  
Il regime fiscale agevolato per lavvio di nuove attività 
Chi lutilizza non paga lIRPEF e le relative addizionali (comunali e regionali), bensì unimposta sostitutiva, nella misura fissa del 10% sul reddito conseguito (ricavi meno costi), realizzando in questo modo un notevole risparmio dimposta. Inoltre, può contare su una rilevante semplificazione di molti adempimenti contabili. 
I contributi previdenziali non sono detraibili, se non ci sono altri redditi. 
fonte:  http://www.marzulli.it/menu%20regfiscagev.htm 
saluti

----------


## Fabrizio Gritta

> ...mi sembra che l'interpretazione condivisa sia, nonostante si tratti di un obbrobrio, *RITENUTE SI'*...

  Lo so sembra una cosa assurda, ma evita dei problemi che un mio cliente ha incontrato in passato con il regime del "forfetino".
Si trattava di un medico al quale la Asl voleva a tutti i costi la ritenuta del 20% in fattura [B]nonostante esente ai sensi art.13 L.388/2000! 
Risultato?? 
In teoria in Unico quelle ritenute non le avrei potute considerare come imposte versate!! (Così mi è stato risposto dall'Agenzia delle Entrate!!!)

----------


## marcopr1972

*gibi1970  
Junior Member   scrive:*  *Sull'IRAP il discorso è sostenibile, anche se non esiste una esenzione "ufficiale" è quindi si è comunque a rischio contenzioso (con le relative perdite di tempo e di denaro). 
I contributi previdenziali si DEDUCONO.
Hai poi dimenticato:
1) Art. 13 dovrai pagare anche l'addizionale regionale / comunale all'IRPEF, non dovuta per i nuovi "minimi".
2) Art. 13 sei soggetto ad altri adempimenti:
- versamento dell'IVA (anche se solo una volta all'anno);
- comunicazione telematica dell'elenco clienti/fornitori;
- compilazione di Parametri / Studi di Settore (con rischio adeguamento, e quindi maggiori imposte).*  
Secondo me il regime fiscale agevolato per lavvio di nuove attività prevede: 
Chi lutilizza non paga lIRPEF e le relative addizionali (comunali e regionali), bensì unimposta sostitutiva, nella misura fissa del 10% sul reddito conseguito (ricavi meno costi), realizzando in questo modo un notevole risparmio dimposta. Inoltre, può contare su una rilevante semplificazione di molti adempimenti contabili. 
I contributi previdenziali non sono detraibili, se non ci sono altri redditi. 
Per gli studi di settore sei esente il primo anno. E per i due successivi che maggiori imposte vuoi avere se sei sotto i 30000 euro? Non sono congruo a chi? al mio capo che ne fattura 500.000? E vorrei vedere... Che mi vengano pure a controllare, non ho i soldi per acquistare nulla, con 1500 euro netti al mese che ti compri? la casa? la porsche? Ma dai... 
fonte:  http://www.marzulli.it/menu%20regfiscagev.htm 
saluti

----------


## gibi1970

> Lo so sembra una cosa assurda, ma evita dei problemi che un mio cliente ha incontrato in passato con il regime del "forfetino".
> Si trattava di un medico al quale la Asl voleva a tutti i costi la ritenuta del 20% in fattura nonostante esente ai sensi art.13 L.388/2000! 
> Risultato?? 
> In teoria in Unico quelle ritenute non le avrei potute considerare come imposte versate!! (Così mi è stato risposto dall'Agenzia delle Entrate!!!)

  Per carità! 
Quasi quasi sono tentato di fare le prime fatture senza ritenuta, invocando la "incertezza della norma"... tanto imho per quest'anno dovranno per forza chiudere un occhio...

----------


## gibi1970

> Per gli studi di settore sei esente il primo anno. E per i due successivi che maggiori imposte vuoi avere se sei sotto i 30000 euro?

  Maggiori imposte (IVA e sostitutiva) derivanti dall'adeguamento!  :Big Grin:     

> Non sono congruo a chi? al mio capo che ne fattura 500.000? E vorrei vedere... Che mi vengano pure a controllare, non ho i soldi per acquistare nulla, con 1500 euro netti al mese che ti compri? la casa? la porsche? Ma dai...

  Questo dipende dallo Studio che dovrai applicare... ti consiglio di scaricarti Gerico2007 e fare qualche prova... non è così semplice come scrivi...

----------


## Fabrizio Gritta

> Per carità! 
> Quasi quasi sono tentato di fare le prime fatture senza ritenuta, invocando la "incertezza della norma"... tanto imho per quest'anno dovranno per forza chiudere un occhio...

  Perchè? 
Non è meglio applicare la ritenuta??  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## gibi1970

> Perchè? 
> Non è meglio applicare la ritenuta??

  Ma perché inevitabilmente a giugno 2009 mi troverò in credito d'imposta...  :Mad:  
pazienza, alla fine compenserò con la gestione separata...

----------


## tetanino

Salve, in merito alla ritenuta di acconto sulle fatture emesse dai contribuenti minimi io sono sicuro che le stesse debbano essere applicate. Del resto il Decreto attuativo stabilisce che le ritenute irpef subite sui compensi saranno computate in diminuzione dell'imposta sostitutiva del 20% dovuta sul reddito determinato a fine anno. Ciò comporta quindi che il regime dei minimi non prevede l'esonero dall'adempimento della ritenuta d'acconto. :Smile:  
Secondo me è bene chierire una volta per tutte questo punto perchè anche io conosco casi di colleghi che chiamando all?ADE sono stati fuorviati in merito all'argomento.
Siete d'accordo con me???
salut a tutti :Smile:

----------


## Patty76

> Salve, in merito alla ritenuta di acconto sulle fatture emesse dai contribuenti minimi io sono sicuro che le stesse debbano essere applicate. Del resto il Decreto attuativo stabilisce che le ritenute irpef subite sui compensi saranno computate in diminuzione dell'imposta sostitutiva del 20% dovuta sul reddito determinato a fine anno. Ciò comporta quindi che il regime dei minimi non prevede l'esonero dall'adempimento della ritenuta d'acconto. 
> Secondo me è bene chierire una volta per tutte questo punto perchè anche io conosco casi di colleghi che chiamando all?ADE sono stati fuorviati in merito all'argomento.
> Siete d'accordo con me???
> salut a tutti

  Veramente sono giorni che qui al forum si dice che le ritenute vanno applicate....  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## pipelly

> siccome la mia risposta è NO a tutte le domande che fa niccolò
> cioè non so niente di niente in materia contabile
> cerco di informarmi, chiedendo a due commercialisti (è lecito farsi fare 2 preventivi e constatare che uno è nettamente più conveniente dell'altro??), al caf, in un forum pubblico (dicendo che non mi èstato risposto mi riferivo ad un altro post che avevo inserito)
> purtroppo non posso andare in giro per strada urlando qualcuno è commercialista e sperando che le persone mi rispondano
> questa discussione la stanno alimentando le persone che contunuano a dire NOI commercialisti paghiamo le tasse, NOI abbiamo speese di gestione
> ma perchè io non ne ho proprozionali al mio lavoro anche se per ora è poco?
> la dichiarazione dei redditi però non è un vezzo come costruirsi o fare lavori in casa (a volte non è un vezzo neanche quello) non posso scegliere se farla o meno, nè quando, per cui mi affido a persone serie preparate e competenti perchè non mi azzardo a fare fantozzi della situazione come quelli che hanno trovato all'agenzia delle entrate
> questa difesa a spada tratta mi sembra francamente fuori luogo, anche perchè se vi state difendendo da me che sto riconoscendo la professionalità in chi ce l'ha siamo proprio sulla strada sbagliata...

  Ma che lavoro fai? L'architetto?
e PER DISEGNARE 4 LINEE CON AUTOCAD ( PICCOLOM PROGETTO)  PRETENDI 50.000 EURO DA UN IMPRESA DI COSTRUZIONI?
OPPURE PER FARE UN PIANO SULLA 626 VUOI 1000 EURO? E A TE COSA COSTA? 3 FOGLI DI CARTA!!!!

----------


## Patty76

> Ma che lavoro fai? L'architetto?
> e PER DISEGNARE 4 LINEE CON AUTOCAD ( PICCOLOM PROGETTO)  PRETENDI 50.000 EURO DA UN IMPRESA DI COSTRUZIONI?
> OPPURE PER FARE UN PIANO SULLA 626 VUOI 1000 EURO? E A TE COSA COSTA? 3 FOGLI DI CARTA!!!!

  Ti prego...non riapriamo questa discussione...che già a suo tempo è stata abbastanza movimentata.... :Frown:

----------


## Niccolò

> Ti prego...non riapriamo questa discussione...che già a suo tempo è stata abbastanza movimentata....

  Tra l'altro una discussione chiusa con un pacifico chiarimento circa un mese fa  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## dafne

> Lo so sembra una cosa assurda, ma evita dei problemi che un mio cliente ha incontrato in passato con il regime del "forfetino".
> Si trattava di un medico al quale la Asl voleva a tutti i costi la ritenuta del 20&#37; in fattura [B]nonostante esente ai sensi art.13 L.388/2000! 
> Risultato?? 
> In teoria in Unico quelle ritenute non le avrei potute considerare come imposte versate!!  
> (Cos&#236; mi &#232; stato risposto dall'Agenzia delle Entrate!!!)

  Salve signor Gritta. 
Per caso sono finito su questo forum, e leggendo la parte terminale della sua risposta su menzionata, "In teoria in Unico quelle ritenute non le avrei potute considerare come imposte versate!!", mi si &#232; raggelato il sangue.
Io sono nella condizione del suo cliente che lei ha descritto. Sono un medico al quale varie ASL nel corso del 2007, hanno voluto applicare x forza la ritenuta d'acconto del 20%. Ebbene il mio commercialista, &#232; da 1 aa., da quando aprii la P.IVA. aderendo al regime Agevolato, che mi dice di stare tranquillo perch&#232; anche se l'ASL applica la ritenuta, alcune l'hanno fatto e altre, il 10% che si sono trattenuti in pi&#249; lo recupero come imposte versate...e per questo motivo non ho insistito con alcune asl. 
Ho perso i soldi???  :Mad:  :Mad: . Sa sono alcune migliaia di euro.... 
Rimango in trepida attesa di una sua risposta, magari mi farebbe piacere, se possibile, contattarla. 
La ringrazio anticipatamente

----------


## danilo sciuto

Intervengo, anche se non sono il dott. Gritta. 
L'unica cosa che mi sento di escludere &#232; che i suoi soldi siano "persi".
Nella peggiore delle ipotesi non saranno scomputabili dal 10&#37;, ma certo non verranno persi. 
saluti   

> Salve signor Gritta. 
> Per caso sono finito su questo forum, e leggendo la parte terminale della sua risposta su menzionata, "In teoria in Unico quelle ritenute non le avrei potute considerare come imposte versate!!", mi si &#232; raggelato il sangue.
> Io sono nella condizione del suo cliente che lei ha descritto. Sono un medico al quale varie ASL nel corso del 2007, hanno voluto applicare x forza la ritenuta d'acconto del 20%. Ebbene il mio commercialista &#232; da 1 aa., da quando aprii la P.IVA. aderendo al regime Agevolato, che mi dice di stare tranquillo perch&#232; anche se l'ASL applica la ritenuta, alcune l'hanno fatto e altre, il 10% che si sono trattenuti in pi&#249; lo recupero come imposte versate...e per questo motivo non ho insistito con alcune asl.
> Ho perso i soldi???  Sa sono alcune migliaia di euro.... 
> Rimango in trepida attesa di una sua risposta, magari mi farebbe piacere, se possibile, contattarla. 
> La ringrazio anticipatamente

----------


## dafne

Grazie signor Sciuto,per la risposta e la sua celerit&#224;. 
Complimenti a lei e tutte le persone che lavorano al forum, si vede che tutti voi lo fate per passione.
Mi sento un p&#242; rasserenato vista la sua risposta :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Fabrizio Gritta

> Grazie signor Sciuto,per la risposta e la sua celerità. 
> Complimenti a lei e tutte le persone che lavorano al forum, si vede che tutti voi lo fate per passione.
> Mi sento un pò rasserenato vista la sua risposta

  Sicuramente i soldi non vanno persi!   :Wink:

----------


## Fabrizio Gritta

> Intervengo, anche se non sono il dott. Gritta. 
> L'unica cosa che mi sento di escludere è che i suoi soldi siano "persi".
> Nella peggiore delle ipotesi non saranno scomputabili dal 10%, ma certo non verranno persi. 
> saluti

  Riguardo tale fattispecie, io mi comporto così: le ritenute del 20% operate dalle Asl, nonostante il regime di cui all'art.13 L.388/2000, le inserisco nel quadro RN! 
Il suo parere??  
Grazie anticipatamente!

----------


## robertadago

Io, al solito, mi intrufolo, non nelle polemiche che, per carità, da neo commercialista meridionale, subisco quotidianamente dai tempi della durissima pratica professionale, ma ho bisogno di consigli da chi ne sa (o capisce) più di me...
Partita iva aperta a maggio con inizio attività (retrodatato) dal 2 gennaio;
Regime agevolato ex art.13 L.388/2000;
Prima fattura emessa a giugno;
Da quel poco che capisco (e scusate ma, a parte la specializzazione in fotocopiatura, di tutto mi sono occupata tranne che di professionisti) mi posso dedurre solo costi strettamente inerenti al'esercizio dell'attività (alcuni in percentuale in relazione al grado di utilizzo: vedi spese carburante e manutenzioni auto); 
niente deduzioni per i contributi previdenziali, ma la tassa di iscrizione all'ordine???
E poi... è necessario aprire un c/c dedicato per soggetti con p.i.???
I costi di gestione del c/c a questo punto, e considerata la premessa, dovrebbero essere deducibili... o no???
C'ho un altro milioncino di quesiti, ma l'ADE un bel manualetto per gli agevolati (verso la follia) non lo ha messo a disposizione???
Grazie a tutti per la pazienza... :Big Grin:

----------


## Contabile

> Io, al solito, mi intrufolo, non nelle polemiche che, per carità, da neo commercialista meridionale, subisco quotidianamente dai tempi della durissima pratica professionale, ma ho bisogno di consigli da chi ne sa (o capisce) più di me...
> Partita iva aperta a maggio con inizio attività (retrodatato) dal 2 gennaio;
> Regime agevolato ex art.13 L.388/2000;
> Prima fattura emessa a giugno;

  Perchè aprire con retrodatazione se hai emesso la fattura a giugno? Cmq ormai è andata   

> Da quel poco che capisco (e scusate ma, a parte la specializzazione in fotocopiatura, di tutto mi sono occupata tranne che di professionisti) mi posso dedurre solo costi strettamente inerenti al'esercizio dell'attività (alcuni in percentuale in relazione al grado di utilizzo: vedi spese carburante e manutenzioni auto); 
> niente deduzioni per i contributi previdenziali, ma la tassa di iscrizione all'ordine???

  Si quota ordine, no contributi, altri costi se inerenti ed alcun come giustamente segnalato in percentuale.    

> E poi... è necessario aprire un c/c dedicato per soggetti con p.i.???
> I costi di gestione del c/c a questo punto, e considerata la premessa, dovrebbero essere deducibili... o no???

  Con le modifiche che sono in itinere non dovrebbe essere più obbligatorio così come non lo era in precedenza salvo essere una "comodità" per i professionisti. 
Se apri un c/c dedicato le spese che sostieni sono deducibili.

----------


## robertadago

Ho fatto partire l'attività dal due gennaio perchè la fattura è relativa a cinque mesi di consulenza prestata 'a gratiss... Purtroppo ho avuto problemi con l'iscrizione all'ordine (essendo l'ordine al quale appartengo commissariato all'epoca e fino a poco tempo fa), e quindi sono riuscita a formalizzare il tutto solo a maggio (compresa l'iscrizione alla cassa). Ho ritenuto opportuno fare così, allo scopo di, eventualmente, dover giustificare una fattura di 7000 euro lordi per "un mese" di attività... La considerazione è più che legittima cmq  :Cool: 
Grazie, almeno adesso i dubbi sono 999.997  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Wink:

----------

